# IH 574 question



## Sala0288 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi all, I have an IH 574, diesel. Pretty basic question but this is my first tractor. How much hydraulic fluid goes in the back? I can see some gears and such when I open the fill location, should these be completely submerged? I usually fill until the dipstick reads full, but just checking. I have never drained the system and replaced it. I have a couple small leaks from the loader and power steering so I end up having to refill it every now and then. 

Also, it does make a whining noise sometimes - is that a filter problem usually?

Thanks

Zach


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The 574 fills from the rear with the dip stick by the platform.
It could have a filter/screen issue, the filters can be difficult to get seated correctly and sealed.
They can be run with the hydraulics overfilled by a couple of gallons. The normal fill is around 9-10
gallons, also there are more than one drain plugs when draining the sumps.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Sala0288 said:


> Hi all, I have an IH 574, diesel. Pretty basic question but this is my first tractor. How much hydraulic fluid goes in the back? I can see some gears and such when I open the fill location, should these be completely submerged? I usually fill until the dipstick reads full, but just checking. I have never drained the system and replaced it. I have a couple small leaks from the loader and power steering so I end up having to refill it every now and then.
> 
> Also, it does make a whining noise sometimes - is that a filter problem usually?
> 
> ...


There are some downloads for your tractor in the Resource Manager (sic) section:








IH 454, 474, 475, 574, 674, 2400 and 2500


Only diesel tractors. From www.maskinisten.net




www.tractorforum.com












IH 454, 474, 475, 574, 674, 2400 and 2500


From www.maskinisten.net




www.tractorforum.com












IH 454, 464, 484, 574, 584 and 674


From www.maskinisten.net




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Sala0288 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guy ill take a look at that literature when I can. I really have no idea how much fluid is in it, as I have never drained it. As you can see from these photos this is the rear hydraulic fill in as you can see from the close-up there’s no fluid in the reservoir in the back there and like I said the dipstick says it’s full. my question is does this area need to be filled with fluid it looks like there’s gears there that are a part of the three point hitch. Please correct me if I’m wrong and if the dipsticks says it is full it is full. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you go by the dipstick you will be just fine. In fact you can have the fluid level a half inch or more above the full mark on the stick with no problems. 

Even at that level you probably will not see the fluid level through the filler opening, as it's still well below the joint where the main case meets the lift housing.


----------



## Sala0288 (Jul 26, 2021)

Awesome thanks all


----------

